# (Merged Threads) WH Slams Graham Over 'Birther' Comments



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Re. Franklin Graham/AP image

White House Press Secretary Jay Carney said comments by Rev. Franklin Graham that there were issues surrounding President Obama's birth were "preposterous charges."
Graham, who has met with Obama before, appeared on ABC's "This Week" and was asked about people like Donald Trump bringing up questions about the president's birth. "Well, the -- the president I know has some issues to deal with here. He can solve this whole birth certificate issue pretty quickly. I don't -- I was born in a hospital in Asheville, North Carolina, and I know that my records are there," Graham said.
"You can probably even go and find out what room my mother was in when I was born. I don't know why he can't produce that. So I'm not -- I don't know. But it's an issue that looks like he could -- he could answer pretty quickly," he added.
Carney, in an abrupt answer, reacted and said, "It's interesting that a minister would use Easter Sunday to make preposterous charges."
A reporter in the daily White House briefing had asked for reaction to Graham's comments that aired Sunday and also for other charges that Graham has made about the Muslim Brotherhood infiltrating all parts of the Obama administration.

Full Story:
White House Slams Rev. Franklin Graham for Comment about Issues Surrounding President Obama's Birth - FoxNews.com

Republican Haley Barbour Won't Run in 2012

Rep. Ron Paul to Announce Exploratory Committee-

Raging Donald: De Niro 'Not the Brightest Bulb'


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Why is the reporter surprised Graham answered a question he asked? Graham made a comment about the birth issue on Easter only because he was asked. Typical liberal media games. Times have certainly changed if the Graham family is on the outs with the White House. 

sent from Droid Incredible


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I have to show my kids birth certificates to enroll them in baseball & hockey, and this Marxist POS in the White House doesn't have to show his to run our country.*
*Best thing about Obama is that I get to rub my in-laws faces in a big pile of FAIL at the dinner table every other Sunday. Almost makes it worth it..... almost. HC*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Was Obama born in the United States? I'd bet the farm on it.

But Graham's point is relevent: Thou Doth Protest Too Much. What's the big deal? What's there to hide? And when the question is presented in the media, anyone to legitimately raise this point is dismissed as being so absurdly wrong that the point warrants no discussion. What's more, the Obama administration steadfastly contends the orginal record is still present--yet they allow no one to see it. Why? Someone answer the question instead of simply dismissing it as absurd.

The certificate released is a re-type with no signatures, not the actual one that is signed by the midwife and delivering physician. The logic that this re-type is just as good, however, relies on the very assertion people who question the certificate are supicious of: government misinformation. Why should the people accept a government re-print certified by a government official is just as good as the original when this whole issue stands for distrust of a government official in the president himself.

I simply wish we could put this thing to bed, agree the President was born in the US, and move on. In the meantime, however, the administration has no one to blame but itself for the suspicion and controversy surrounding the issue. And as long as the media will act as a proxy (see David Gregory on Sunday's MTP) for the adminsitration in branding "birthers" as crazy, they have no reason to put it to bed as they suspect it only helps their cause.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The WH is even getting celebrities on the bandwagon. I don't think there is anything to his inelegilbility to be president due to being a non citizen, but just show the damn thing already. Its indefensible to use every trick in the book to keep it under wraps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Hush said:


> The WH is even getting celebrities on the bandwagon. I don't think there is anything to his inelegilbility to be president due to being a non citizen, but just show the damn thing already. Its indefensible to use every trick in the book to keep it under wraps.


"Delta, we don't think you really graduated from a police academy"

"Here's a copy of my diploma, as well as a signed release for the MPTC to send you copies of my official transcripts".

See how easy it can be?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

They're either very afraid of something, or this is just a huge smokescreen to conceal something even bigger. Either way, Im tired of hearing people complain about calls for him to show it, when he hasn't provided it yet and has spent millions to keep it hidden.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hush said:


> They're either very afraid of something, or this is just a huge smokescreen to conceal something even bigger. Either way, Im tired of hearing people complain about calls for him to show it, when he hasn't provided it yet and has spent millions to keep it hidden.


Maybe he does not want us to know who his real father is..

George H. W. Bush, "Barack, I am your father."


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

All the asshole Obama is doing is proving everyone right, he had
no right to run for the office.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

They're definitely hiding something and this is just providing a convenient distraction. The WH knows as long as they have people chasing their tails over the birth certificate, no one will be looking for what they are really trying to hide. I hate to sound like a conspiracy theory nut job, but I really can't see any other reason to not put an end to this when it can be done so easily. Unless of course, they're looking to divide the country. I don't know, maybe it could be case of obama thinks he is better than the rest of us and shouldn't have to bow to the demands of lowly citizens (although he has no problem bowing). But, I do know that what was produced wouldn't be sufficient if I produced it to get my kids their permits, licenses, passports or enrolled in school. So, if obama doesn't think he is superior to the citizens he works for and isn't trying to divide the country by any means possible; then, the only thing left is he has something to hide.










Oh and what difference does it make if Graham made the comments on Easter Sunday or any other day? I could be wrong, but aren't these shows usually taped in advanced.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

_You have to ask yourself..._

*WHAT DOES DONALD TRUMP KNOW?*
By Scoop

Just common knowledge that citizens of a country and especially American citizens who even know that Andrew Jackson's wife smoked a corn cob pipe and was accused of adultery or that Lincoln never went to school or Kennedy wore a back brace or Truman played the piano...

Good grief... we are Americans! We are known for our humanitarian
interests and caring for our 'fellow man'. We care, but none of us
know one single humanizing fact about the history of our own president.
Honestly, and this is a personal thing...but it's niggled at me for
ages that no one who ever dated him ever showed up. The simple fact of his charisma that caused the women to be drawn to him so obviously during his campaign, looks like some lady would not have missed the opportunity.... We all know about JFK's magnetism, McCain was no monk, Palin's courtship and even her athletic prowess were probed... Biden's aneurisms are no secret. Look at Cheney and Clinton.. we all know about their heart problems and certainly speaking of the opposite sex- how could I have left out Wild Bill before or during the White House?
Nope.... not one lady has stepped up and said, "He was soooo shy..." or "What a great dancer!!" Now look at the rest of this... no classmates, not even the recorder for the Columbia class notes ever heard of him....

..... I just don't know about this fellow.

Who was the best man at his wedding? Start there. Then check
groomsmen.

Then get the footage of the graduation ceremony. Has anyone talked to the professors? It is odd that no one is bragging that they knew him or taught him or lived with him.

When did he meet Michele and how? Are there photos there? Every
president gives to the public all their photos, etc. for their library,
etc. What has he released? And who in hell voted for him to be the
most popular man in 2010?

Does this make you wonder? Ever wonder why no one ever came forward from President Obama's past saying they knew him, attended school with him, was his friend, etc. ?? Not one person has ever come forward from his past.

VERY, VERY STRANGE.. This should really be a cause for great concern.
To those who voted for him, you may have elected an unqualified,
inexperienced shadow man. Did you see a picture called The Manchurian Candidate?.....

Let's face it. As insignificant as we all are .. someone whom we went
to school with remembers our name or face ... someone remembers we were the clown or the dork or the brain or the quiet one or the bully or something about us. George Stephanopoulos of ABC News said the same thing during the 2008 campaign. He questions why no one has acknowledged the president was in their classroom or ate in the same cafeteria or made impromptu speeches on campus. Stephanopoulos also was a classmate of Obama at Columbia -- the class of 1984. He says he never had a single class with him.

While he is such a great orator, why doesn't anyone in Obama's college class remember him? And, why won't he allow Columbia to release his records?

NOBODY REMEMBERS OBAMA AT COLUMBIA

Looking for evidence of Obama's past, Fox News contacted 400 Columbia University students from the period when Obama claims to have been there, but none remembered him.

Wayne Allyn Root was, like Obama, a political science major at Columbia who also graduated in 1983. In 2008, Root says of Obama, "I don't know a single person at Columbia that knew him, and they all know me. I don't have a classmate who ever knew Barack Obama at Columbia .. EVER!

Nobody recalls him. Root adds that he was also, like Obama, "Class of '83 political science, pre-law" and says, "You don't get more exact or closer than that." Never met him in my life, don't know anyone who ever met him. At the class reunion, our 20th reunion five years ago, who was asked to be the speaker of the class? Me. No one ever heard of Barack!
And five years ago, nobody even knew who he was. The guy who writes the class notes, who's kind of the, as we say in New York, 'the macha' who knows everybody, has yet to find a person, a human who ever met him."

Obama's photograph does not appear in the school's yearbook and Obama consistently declines requests to talk about his years at Columbia, provide school records, or provide the name of any former classmates or friends while at Columbia...

NOTE: Root graduated as Valedictorian from his high school,
Thornton-Donovan School , then graduated from Columbia University in 1983 as a Political Science major in the same class in which Barack
Hussein Obama states he was.

Some other interesting questions..

Why was Obama's law license inactivated in 2002?

Why was Michelle's law license inactivated by Court Order?

It is circulating that according to the U.S. Census, there is only one
Barack Obama but 27 Social Security numbers and over 80
aliases. WHAT? The Social Security number he uses now originated in
Connecticut where he is never reported to have lived.

No wonder all his records are sealed!

Please continue sending this out to everyone. Somewhere, someone had to know him in school....before he "reorganized" Chicago & burst upon the scene at the 2004 Democratic Convention & made us all swoon with his charm, poise & speaking pizzazz.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

***(A friend forwarded this to me in an email, and It's on a site called Sodahead.com.
I'm not sure how accurate any of the author 'Scoop's' claims are,
but after two years... we still don't know, do we?)


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not saying I believe any of the conspiracy theories, because I'm not sure what to believe... however, it is interesting that there are always interesting little personal tidbits and secrets that are known about each of the presidents, and yet the only personal detail we know of Obama is that he's a smoker, and he likes basketball. Really? Nobody could dig up anything else...?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> *White House releases Obama birth certificate*
> 
> The White House on Wednesday morning released the president's long form birth certificate (pdf) in an attempt to put "birther" questions to rest.
> 
> "The President believed the distraction over his birth certificate wasn't good for the country. It may have been good politics and good T.V., but it was bad for the American people and distracting from the many challenges we face as a country," White House Communications Director Dan Pfeiffer said in a statement.


White House releases Obama birth certificate - Yahoo! News

Hmmm, very interesting.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> White House releases Obama birth certificate - Yahoo! News
> 
> Hmmm, very interesting.


It was not a birth certificate it was the same old live birth bullshit.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> It was not a birth certificate it was the same old live birth bullshit.


I'm just wondering what he has up his sleeve that he doesn't want us to see today. I was only half paying attention to his press conference this morning, but I did hear him bring up the budget and he is apparently annoyed that this is getting more attention than he is. The whole thing is smoke and mirrors to distract us from what we should really be looking at.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad Trump was able to accomplish this, and it wasnt at the expense of an actual candidate. Now its out of the way, lets talk about debt and gas prices!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have no doubt now that his "handlers" purposely made this an issue by NOT releasing it, making anyone that questioned it seem like they were conspiracy loonies. Now if we can only get him to release his college papers.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Obama releases long-form birth certificate*

*Obama releases long-form birth certificate *

USA Today - Susan Page, Jackie Kucinich - ‎23 minutes ago‎
WASHINGTON - President Obama, trying to squelch a persistent and distracting controversy over whether he was born in the United States, on Wednesday released the official long-form birth certificate that ... 

Video: White House releases Obama birth certificate ABC Action News

Birther issue persists in state legislatures CBS News

Boston Globe - The Guardian - New York Daily News - SatireWire.com (satire) all 2,784 news articles »

Was that so frigin hard?


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Obama releases long-form birth certificate*

Why on earth did it take him this long to produce the long form birth certificate....?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Obama releases long-form birth certificate*



officerbob said:


> Why on earth did it take him this long to produce the long form birth certificate....?


Because it took his operatives this long to come up with a forgery that looks authentic.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Obama releases long-form birth certificate*

Quick get the box of crayolas, glue, and paper.:running:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Obama must read Masscops.

Seriously, this should have been done before he even submitted his signatures to get on the ballot.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

They had MSNBC on while I was waiting to get my car. To hear them discuss it, you would think that the state of Hawaii doesn't release long form certificates. Which is a bunch of garbage because you need the long form for so many things. They were saying that he had to send his personal attorney and request that an exception be made, etc. I don't know maybe Hawaii is much different, but all I had to do to get a copy of my long form was go to City Hall, make the request and pay the fee.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Obama releases long-form birth certificate*



cc3915 said:


> Because it took his operatives this long to come up with a forgery that looks authentic.


We know from the forged National Guard memos about G.W. Bush that the libs aren't too good at this sort of thing, but unfortunately you could get 100 forensic document examiners to swear it was a forgery, and it would receive no coverage whatsoever in the mainstream media.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Its a big victory. He fought to conceal it, and unyeilding pressure made him give in. What can we get him to do next?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Will Release Of Obama's Purported Birth Certificate Give Rise To New "Certer" Movemen*

This morning's White House release of President Barack Obama's long form birth certificate will, of course, do little to derail the "birther" movement, which will now analyze the document with the kind of verve previously directed toward those Texas Air National Guard memos faxed to CBS from that Kinko's in Abilene.

So here's a few nutty points about the birth certificate sure to be seized upon by the nonbelievers:

Will Release Of Obama's Purported Birth Certificate Give Rise To New "Certer" Movement? | The Smoking Gun


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

lots of fishy things


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Wait a minute, wasn't he born as Barry Soetoro? If so, then WTF does this alleged birth certificate have Barack Hussein Obama II on it????????


*His DNA father beat feet back to Kenya and his mother Stanley Ann took off to Indonesia with her new squeeze, Lolo Soetoro. This is where young Barry heard this sound he loves so well.....* *"The Arabic Call to Prayer is the most beautiful sound on Earth".*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This says it outa his own mouth.. NOT FOX NEWS, NOT TALK RADIO, outa his own friggen mouth..

*Sunday, June 27, 2004*

*Kenyan-born Obama all set for US Senate *

Kenyan-born US Senate hopeful, Barrack Obama, appeared set to take over the Illinois Senate seat after his main rival, Jack Ryan, dropped out of the race on Friday night amid a furor over lurid sex club allegations.
The allegations that horrified fellow Republicans and caused his once-promising candidacy to implode in four short days have given Obama a clear lead as Republicans struggled to fetch an alternative.
Ryan's campaign began to crumble on Monday following the release of embarrassing records from his divorce. In the records, his ex-wife, Boston Public actress Jeri Ryan, said her former husband took her to kinky sex clubs in Paris, New York and New Orleans.









*Barrack Obama*



"It's clear to me that a vigorous debate on the issues most likely could not take place if I remain in the race," Ryan, 44, said in a statement. "What would take place, rather, is a brutal, scorched-earth campaign - the kind of campaign that has turned off so many voters, the kind of politics I refuse to play."

Full Story:
Kenyan-born Obama all set for US Senate


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Appeals Court Hears Arguments in Obama Birth Suit*









AP
April 21: President Obama works the crowd following his remarks at a fundraiser at Sony Pictures Studios in Culver City, Calif.

PASADENA, Calif. -- Leaders in the so-called "birther" movement argued their case over President Obama's U.S. citizenship before a federal appeals court Monday in Southern California, claiming the full birth certificate he released last week had been doctored.
But it was unclear how far their arguments would go, given the previous failed lawsuits on the issue and concern from the court about whether the latest claim was filed too late to be considered.
Obama's production of the vital record was aimed at quashing any lingering doubt among critics who contend he shouldn't have been elected because he couldn't prove he was a citizen -- a prerequisite for the nation's highest office.
But it has not deterred Orly Taitz, an attorney at the forefront of the birther movement. On Monday, Taitz told a three-judge panel of the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals that the long-form birth certificate released by Obama is "not a true and correct image."
"It's very inventive computer art," she said.

Full Story:
Appeals Court Hears Arguments in Obama Birth Suit - FoxNews.com


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

If there were this much of a controversy over my birth certificate, I would hold a press conference at Quincy City Hall, and invite the media cameras to watch the clerk take my original certificate out of the file cabinet, and hand it over to them for inspection. Hell, I'd even snip a couple of the corners off and give them to the naysayers for carbon testing to verify its age.


----------

